# Bildschirmsperre OpenSUSE 13.1



## Big0 (6. Januar 2014)

Hi,

Ich hab mir heute auf meinem Laptop neben Windows 7 mal OpenSUSE 13.1 inkl. KDE 4.11 installiert.
Leider geht nach einigen Minuten nichts tun z.B. bei Youtube die Bildschirmsperre rein.
Wie kann ich diese komplett deaktivieren? Google konnte mir leider bisher nicht weiterhelfen...

Ich komme von RHEL und finde mich hier in der GUI leider garnicht zurecht 

Danke schonmal!

Grüße Big0


----------



## maikeru (7. Januar 2014)

Systemeinstellungen ---> Energieverwaltung

Danach das Häckchen bei Bildschirm-Energieverwaltung raus, und voila.

Grüsse


----------



## Big0 (7. Januar 2014)

Danke dir ich schau dann gleich mal wenn ich zuhause bin 

Edit: 
Die Option gibt es leider bei mir nicht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Big0 (7. Januar 2014)

Komisch ist auch, dass die Sperre sofort raus geht sobald ich die Maus bewege


----------



## maikeru (8. Januar 2014)

ich kann den anhang leider nicht öffnen.


----------



## wheelychecker (20. Januar 2014)

Schau doch mal bitte unter "(Desktop) Einstellungen"  -> "Display und Monitor" -> "Bildschirmsperre" nach.
Dort solltest du die oberste Option herausnehmen.


----------

